# Siemens Logo! Programmiermodus?



## E-Marco (13 Dezember 2005)

Hi,

habe hier eine Siemens Logo! 12/24V RC 6ED1 052-1MD00-0BA5
Ich möchte gern mein Programm mit dem PC auf die Logo übertragen.
Bei anderen Logos die bei uns im Betrieb eingesetzt sind, stecke ich einfach das Programmierkabel ein und schon springt die Logo in den Programmiermodus. Bei dieser macht sie es nicht. Über das Display komme ich auch nicht auf LOGO->PC oder PC->LOGO sondern nur auf LOGO->CARD oder CARD-LOGO, wenn ich eines der beiden Möglichkeiten mit YES bestätige kommt die Meldung CARD UNKNOW auf dem Display.

Wäre über jeden Rat dankbar

Bis denne

E-Marco


----------



## knabi (13 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, die 0BA5 braucht den PC-Modus nicht mehr. Du kannst einfach aus der LOGO!-Soft die Übertragung zur LOGO! auswählen, wirst dann noch gefragt, ob die LOGO! von RUN in STOP gesetzt werden soll, und schon geht's los!


----------



## bananajoe (12 Oktober 2006)

Wie kann man es eigentlich machen das die Logo gleich das Programm startet? Mit denen wo ich bis jetzt zum üben programmiert hab musste man nämlich zuerst das Programm per Tastendrucj starten.


----------



## MRT (12 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Von selbst kann sie nicht in RUN gehen! Entweder mit dem Display oder mit PC in RUN geben.


----------



## bananajoe (13 Oktober 2006)

hmmm ich dachte aber das ich erst ne Logo gesehen hab die gleich in den Run Modus ist als ich den Hauptschalter umgelegt hab. War in so einer Führungsanlage für Pferde


----------



## knabi (13 Oktober 2006)

Bei Spannungswiederkehr geht LOGO! in den Zustand, den es vor dem Abschalten bzw. Spannungsausfall hatte. Wenn das Programm also einmal gestartet ist, läuft das Modul auch automatisch bei jedem Einschalten an.

Gruß

Holger


----------

